# Other Pets > Horses >  Scary Stuff

## EchoPyrex

A friend and I went trail riding yesterday, was one of the most beautiful days this year. Just finish raining a week or so ago and the streams were pretty full. Had to cross a couple at one point, nothing big. The horses played in them for a bit (many people were on this trail, no problems at all). After 2 and a half hours or so of riding we let them graze then decided to head back because it was getting dark. Don't really know why but we decided to take a different trail back. 

Got to the part where we had to cross the streams again. The stream separated into 4 or 5 small parts here and looked perfectly fine (Just like normal). There were no danger signs, looked a little wet but nothing bad. There were many hoof prints going through them and all around them so we thought about it for maybe a second or so and started heading out. 

Everything went perfectly well until we reach this mud flat in the middle of the streams. My partner noticed that there was I little bit of quick sand. Still kept going though, wasn't horribly bad and barely covered half of there hooves. Still though. We had 2 more parts to cross, this small stream (was maybe half a foot deep, and no more than 3 feet wide, we could see the bottem perfectly) and a larger section that wasn't too deep but was a little bit longer. 

My partner was leading and we were pretty much just following all of the other hoof prints. She started to cross that small stream and her horse went down. When I say down I mean DOWN. The horse went down to its chest in quick sand and his tail was no longer visible (under the water and sand). My partner was under all the way up to her knees. She half fell off and half got off of that horse in maybe 2 seconds. Ikiaka (Her horse) some how got out of the quick sand in maybe 3 seconds tops to only get on the other side of that small stream where there was more quick sand again. He went down to his chest again. But somehow got up again quicker than the first time. We walked them back through the streams we just went through with the guidence of these two women who saw everything happen.

The horses are ok, as is my friend. I thank God that nothing happened, that everyone is ok, and that there were people there to help guide us back. I got off my horse and one of the first things I did after we made sure the horse and my friend were ok, was pray. 

Now let me tell you, when that horse went down, both times it got up the first thing it did was turn and look and my friend. They grew up together and it was amazing to see the bond they have. I can honestly say it was like he was making sure she was ok. He didn't freak out, just turned and watched her get up. Didn't leave her side for one mili-second while we were getting back across and he gave her "kisses" as soon as they we're on dry land together.

You can say all you want about snakes and any other kind of pet (I love all of my guys) but when push comes to shove I wouldn't trade my horses for the world.

Sorry this post was so long, thought you guys might enjoy a story. It was one crazy Birthday, to say the least.

----------


## frenchy

wow gladd you are ok and I love horeses too grew up around them tbey are something else

----------


## Boanerges

I am glad to see you guys and the horses are okay and I am glad to see you guys prayed  :Good Job:  And if it was your birthday "Happy belated birthday"  :Salute:

----------


## BPelizabeth

wow how scary that must have been.  What a great story about the horse checking on its owner.  Love stories like that!  Glad to hear you all are ok.  So....no more taking that paticular trial anymore k!!

----------


## el8ch

Glad to see that everyone came out of the ride okay.  




> You can say all you want about snakes and any other kind of pet (I love all of my guys) but when push comes to shove I wouldn't trade my horses for the world.!!


Agreed, I grew up on a horse ranch and horses are a fantastic and loyal animal.  We have over 20 at the farm right now.  Like you said though, I wouldn't give up my philly for the world!

----------


## XIIIPythons

reminds me of atreyu in the neverending story.. just glad to see everyone is ok

----------


## kitedemon

I am glad that you your friend and your horses are ok! My family owns 4 my sister owns most but I lend a hand when needed. I understand about the horses being so important, oddly I have a small confession, I am quite afraid of them. I help I can be around them but there is that thing being too close. 

I have been warming up to one in particular, Jake he is a pure percheron and is quite a needy boy He like attention and seems to understand that I have this silly fear so it is like he moves in slow motion around me, we have an understanding Jake and I. 

I guess I bring it up as we snake keepers run into so many whom are afraid of snakes and I don't quite understand that but I respect it, I too have this irrational fear as well. I am currently using my efforts in trying to convince my sister to come over to my place and look though the locked enclosure at the smallest snake I own, she is still avoiding that issue but I think she will come around!

Thanks for your story!
Alex

----------


## el8ch

> I have been warming up to one in particular, Jake he is a pure percheron and is quite a needy boy He like attention and seems to understand that I have this silly fear so it is like he moves in slow motion around me, we have an understanding Jake and I.


From my experience Percherons are gentle giants!  We have one and she is just a big lovey thing.

----------


## kitedemon

Jake sure is!

----------

